
'Mob Mentality' Destroyed SOPA, Says Viacom CEO - azazo
http://mashable.com/2012/01/31/sopa-viacom-ceo/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
bediger
'Elistist, Aristocratic Mentality Created SOPA' says everyone else.

Gee, these CxO people are really getting too big for their britches, as the
midwestern USA metaphor goes. Maybe the "Occupy" people have a few good points
after all.

